# women? what do you want in a man?



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

What kinda man do you want girls?


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

ShyGuy86. That kind of man.


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> ShyGuy86. That kind of man.


Awww... SAS love. It's a beautiful thing. :high5


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Protective, polite, kind, smart, funny, honest, comfortable with himself, sensitive, masculine, charming.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Dead Leaves said:


> Awww... SAS love. It's a beautiful thing. :high5


Haha thanks :boogie

Not all girls like bad boys, or jerks, or super confident guys


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> ShyGuy86. That kind of man.


*ShyGuy86 is in sensory overload. Please wait*
-force reboot-










[LOADING ::::::.......::::::::.........::::::::...... ]

*speech patterns available*

Awww... Lucie...
*blushes*
Thank you.

Innamorata's what I look for in a woman. 

PS
Apparently I run on an American Megatrends BIOS. Who knew.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I want someone who's smart, funny, sensitive, strong, who will not only love me be also respect me, and someone willing to have an equal relationship.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Laidback, funny, nice, open minded, can talk about anything, goofy, ect.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Loyal, honest, responsible, good-humored, humble, artistic and open-minded.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Passionate.
Somebody I can share a comfortable silence with. (Looonnnnggg comfortable silence)
That certain something. etc etc etc.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> Protective, polite, kind, smart, funny, honest, comfortable with himself, sensitive, masculine, charming.


Hello  lol


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

River In The Mountain said:


> Passionate.
> Somebody I can share a comfortable silence with. (Looonnnnggg comfortable silence)
> That certain something. etc etc etc.


We'll grow cobwebs together....


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Affectionate, trustworthy, sense of humour, adventurous, creative, respectful, kind, friendly, great smile, intelligent/educated, ambitious, compassionate, thoughtful, loyal, hard-worker, open-minded, outgoing, knows how to be fun or silly at times, sexually open-minded, family-oriented, monogamous, puts care in to their appearance but is not self-obsessed or overly high maintenance.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> We'll grow cobwebs together....


hawt


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

CynicalOptimist said:


> Affectionate, trustworthy, sense of humour, adventurous, creative, respectful, kind, friendly, great smile, intelligent/educated, ambitious, compassionate, thoughtful, loyal, hard-worker, open-minded, outgoing, knows how to be fun or silly at times, sexually open-minded, family-oriented, monogamous, puts care in to their appearance but is not self-obsessed or overly high maintenance.


That's an intimidatingly long list.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

Likes animals, responsible, loyal, protective, open-minded, genuinely cares about me, has some similar interests (playing video games together would be awesome <3), a sense of humor I get and appreciate (no perverted ones), intelligent, encouraging, and affectionate. 

If only he was real, and I could talk to him...


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Attention. Daily e-mails. (If you withdraw all the time into yourself it's a turn off)
Open communication - the basis to any relationship
Likes hockey, biking, Sweet, Loyal, Honest, Caring, Considerate, Hardworking, maintains own hobbies, Likes Alternative music, sensitive to other's feelings, plans things in advance not last minute, straight edge (no smoking, no drinking, no drugs), no type A personalities


----------



## Downwiththesickness (Nov 13, 2010)

When I find the right guy Ill know, I don't really have a list, Everyone I have been out with has been so completely opposite of each other so their is no formula or type I like. I cannot think of anything in common any of them had...And I liked them all


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't mean to sound big headed but I have a fair few of these quality's


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

a mutual happy connection and understanding that flows with no effort.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

A guy who can love back. It's all I ask for and honestly I think I've found it.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

ShyGuy86 said:


> *Being a funny guy.*


Hahahaha, you clever sonofa... :lol


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Rossy said:


> I don't mean to sound big headed but I have a fair few of these quality's


Same here. The only thing worse than having absolutely no interest from females for 28 years is realizing that you satisfy the overwhelming majority of qualities that women say they're looking for.


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

I would love a man not to freak out because I have children.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

caseyblue said:


> I would love a man not to freak out because I have children.


omg !!!!!!! you have children?!!!!!!:mum


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Lanter said:


> Hahahaha, you clever sonofa... :lol


Hey! You make me sound like a conniving deceiver! :b
I'm a nerd. A girl I care for tells me I'm their kind of man, I really react that way.
It's funny on a forum thread, but when I reboot in real life is less hilarious.


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

olschool said:


> omg !!!!!!! you have children?!!!!!!:mum


Haha too funny lol :lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

From past experiences, I want a man who has few friends and preferably his parents are dead. I had enough dealing with my ex's parents and 80 zillion relatives. No, I do not want to go to your 8 year old, second cousin's birthday party!! I also would like someone who is a night person and will sleep with me till noon on the weekends. Definitely no morning people. They disturb my sleep and are offended by my morning grumpiness.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Hypothetically, someone intelligent, quirky, calm, very open-minded, and kind. Bonus points for a dry and/or dark sense of humor and a foul mouth.

It really just depends though, I guess.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Loyalty, mutual understanding, sharing similar interests, physical attraction.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Physically, anything above 6 feet, BROWN or dark hair, olive or tan skin, green or hazel or brown eyes, not skinny but has some definition or some build at the minimum..likes to keep fit..

Personality-wise, funny, laid-back, nice, smart, ambitious, has goals, confident but not cocky, educated, loves his family, not a flirt.

and then of course he has to be 100% into me. Cause otherwise, it's just a waste.

basically, this guy I've been talking to is like perfect.....sad I will never know him..


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

max4225 said:


> not a flirt.. oh, hmm :tiptoe


yea my dad was kind of a womanizer and I haven't seen him in like 8 years so guys who flirt with the world or even 1 girl instantly repulse me...:afr they gotta have only eyes for ME! haha


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I also would like someone who is a night person and will sleep with me till noon on the weekends. Definitely no morning people. They disturb my sleep and are offended my morning grumpiness.


You are speaking my language.


----------

